

How do you connect up with potential partners, esp non-programmers? - danjohnson

Where do programmers find the other parts of a successful business team (marketing, business development, legal, finance) for your startup ideas? I think there's a gap for potential founders or new equity partners to find each other. It seems like the main way founders connect up are through school or friendship, and that makes founders with different skillsets (like a hacker with a sales/business development guy) hard to organically connect.<p>Do you think there is a need for a dating site of some kind for programmers to meet non-programmers who want to start businesses or improve existing ones?<p>Job boards don't quite fit that need, because trust and chemistry between equity partners is crucial to a successful company.<p>There seem to be a lot of business people with ideas for applications looking for programmers, but not at many programmers looking for business people to help them develop the products and bring them to market. So I guess the real question for hackers that would like to meet non-programmers to run a company is: what kind of product would you like to use to meet your future co-founders?
======
ChrisNorstrom
That's like asking, how did you guys meet your wives? Everyone will give you a
different answer. Basically, anywhere. The more you get out, the more places
you go, the more people you'll meet and network with, you'll eventually find
someone who completes you and you complete them.

Find someone who solves your problems and you solve theirs, your personalities
match up and that's your partner. You won't discover these things until you
actually work with the other person of course.

And none of this can happen if you don't tell people what you're working on.
Had you changed your question from: "How do you find potential partners?" to
"I'm working on _____ and am looking for a partner" you would be much closer
to your goal.

Well, what are you working on?

www.chrisnorstrom.com is my portfolio of random inventions and creations.

